# Solved: Slow Laptop (ASUS)



## iskodash23 (May 11, 2012)

How do I get my laptop run any faster? I've used Ccleaner, Malwarebytes, Disk Defrag and other stuff that are recommended in most forums but those doesn't make any significant changes. Please help because I need a faster computer to help in my studies.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi and Welcome,
One thing to start with is to use msconfig to see what you have running at start-up, if there are unnecessary progs set to run at start-up this could slow things down. 
How to run msconfig with screenshots: http://netsquirrel.com/msconfig/msconfig_win7.html don't change anything if you're uncertain - ask here first.

Also,in case you didn't know, stay well clear of registry booster/cleaner progs. Here's why: http://library.techguy.org/wiki/Registry_Cleaners

Hope this helps as a start?

Richard


----------



## iskodash23 (May 11, 2012)

Well, my laptop boots a bit quicker now and I thank you for that. What else can you advice to make its performance better?


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

1002richards said:


> Hi and Welcome,
> One thing to start with is to use msconfig to see what you have running at start-up, if there are unnecessary progs set to run at start-up this could slow things down.
> How to run msconfig with screenshots: http://netsquirrel.com/msconfig/msconfig_win7.html don't change anything if you're uncertain - ask here first.
> 
> ...


I trust ya richard but id be leery with just cutting loose in msconfig. Reason for this call is that if someone does not know what their doing in msconfig, you can turn off the a/v or worse. Id rather use autoruns and see what is going on, and just export a log. http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902

So we can see whats going on in there. Im just afraid of somthing important like the antivirus or some windows services critical to operation of the pc off.


----------



## iskodash23 (May 11, 2012)

So what do I do with this _autorun_ thing, sir?


----------



## Brinaq (Feb 17, 2012)

CCleaner works well enough for me. Maybe you need to clean more often. I heard your supposed to do it once a week.
My Cousin ran a few programs on my computer that helped the slowness tremendously. I can ask him what the programs were. 

___________________________________________________________________________
Twas brillig and the slithy toves did gyre gimble in the wabe. All mimsy were the borogoves and the mome raths outgrabe.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Brinaq said:


> ......Twas brillig and the slithy toves did gyre gimble in the wabe. All mimsy were the borogoves and the mome raths outgrabe.


Why the quote from 'Jabberwocky'?


----------



## iskodash23 (May 11, 2012)

Any help can I get here? I hope you don't mind but I need an urgent solution to my slow laptop performance. Thanks.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok download the program in the link I gave you (its just a zip file) and open it. Once autoruns is running give it a moment to search through the programs and find everything. Then go to file> save and save the output as the default autoruns file. Post it here and I should be able to tell you what is going on with the machine. In terms of further tuning, my next advice is to go and tune up your services in the operating system as if all of them are turned on it will affect the performance of the machine. I made a pretty generic custom file I am attaching here to the thread that can help clean up the services. It isnt anything drastic or similar, its actually quite conservative and shouldnt bother anything you do. To run them, just download the attached zip document and extract the files inside. Run the .bat file as administrator and run the .reg file to merge the settings into the registry. These are just a couple custom tools I made utilizing black viper service list found here that I happen to use on machines that I get for service. 
http://www.blackviper.com/service-c...dows-7-service-pack-1-service-configurations/

A word on CCleaner. While it is a good program that cleans alot of cache out, be sure to stay away from the issues mode as that is a registry cleaner and can cause more harm then good.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

iskodash23 said:


> Any help can I get here? I hope you don't mind but I need an urgent solution to my slow laptop performance. Thanks.


Click Start.

In the search bar, type *MSCONFIG* and hit Enter. Click the "Startup" tab.

Write down only the names in the "Startup Item" column that have a checkmark next to them.

If the "Startup Item" column isn't wide enough to see the entire name of any of them, widen the column.

Submit those names here in a vertical list.

Make sure to spell them EXACTLY as you see them there.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Click Start.

In the search bar type *msinfo32* and hit Enter.

Copy and paste this information and put it in your next post.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Go here and click the green "Download latest version" link to download and save *HiJackThis 2.0.4*.

After it's been downloaded and saved, close all open windows first, then double-click the saved file to install it.

Allow it to install in its default location - C:\Program Files.

After it's been installed, start it and allow its main window to load.

Uncheck "Do not show this window when I start HiJackThis".

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button.

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button.

Click on the "Save List" button.

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere.

It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Also can the OP please explain why active scanning in their antivirus is disabled? It shows that in system info...


----------



## Brinaq (Feb 17, 2012)

> Why the quote from 'Jabberwocky'?


It's my signature from tapatalk... I guess it didn't put a divider between the post and the sig


----------



## iskodash23 (May 11, 2012)

new tech guy said:


> Ok download the program in the link I gave you (its just a zip file) and open it. Once autoruns is running give it a moment to search through the programs and find everything. Then go to file> save and save the output as the default autoruns file. Post it here and I should be able to tell you what is going on with the machine. In terms of further tuning, my next advice is to go and tune up your services in the operating system as if all of them are turned on it will affect the performance of the machine. I made a pretty generic custom file I am attaching here to the thread that can help clean up the services. It isnt anything drastic or similar, its actually quite conservative and shouldnt bother anything you do. To run them, just download the attached zip document and extract the files inside. Run the .bat file as administrator and run the .reg file to merge the settings into the registry. These are just a couple custom tools I made utilizing black viper service list found here that I happen to use on machines that I get for service.
> http://www.blackviper.com/service-c...dows-7-service-pack-1-service-configurations/
> 
> A word on CCleaner. While it is a good program that cleans alot of cache out, be sure to stay away from the issues mode as that is a registry cleaner and can cause more harm then good.


Here it is.


----------



## iskodash23 (May 11, 2012)

TheShooter93 said:


> Click Start.
> 
> In the search bar, type *MSCONFIG* and hit Enter. Click the "Startup" tab.
> 
> ...


The necessary files are in the attachment.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok thanks for the attachment, gives me a window into your machine 

Ok these are the programs you can safely uncheck (note some sound important but really are just loading pretty garbage over the raw driver which is what is needed for windows to run. So open autoruns and uncheck the following items:

Switchboard
SunJavaUpdateSched
StartCCC (just loads a pretty control center that wastes memory, not the actual driver)
Bluetooth is safe to uncheck if you know your machine has no bluetooth hardware
ETDware (thats going to depend, some touchpads actually work just fine using the default windows driver, others dont seem to work with all features, you can disable to kinda do a trial and error, if it causes problems just recheck the entry and restart)
As for the wireless console, again trial and error. Usually with gigs like that I like to just make windows manage everything. If you want we can reinstall that driver and cut some bloat there too. If not just leave it alone.

What is the akamai netsession interface?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Microsoft Security Essentials is really the only entry there that requires a check mark in MSCONFIG.

Once you've removed the check marks, click OK.

Reboot the machine.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Your machine can hold up to 4GB DDR3 1066 MHz SDRAM.

Maxing this out would improve performance.

Use Crucial's *System Scanner* to determine your system's current configuration as well as suggested changes.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

TheShooter93 said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials is really the only entry there that requires a check mark in MSCONFIG.
> 
> Once you've removed the check marks, click OK.
> 
> ...


You do realize there is a wireless startup tool in there, that can cause problems...somtimes those programs take control over the windows protocol..hence why i reccomended the stripped down "driver only" setup this way windows will resume control over his wireless system. Also the touchpad as I said can be touch and go... Some machines I didnt have a problem, others features on the pad such as the scroll features stopped. Also his hotkey tools will be killed turning all this off. Just pointing this out...

Apart from the good suggesstion by the shooter on memory, I would reccomend a registry defrag. The tool I used/do use is the auslogics defrag utility, not the "cleaner" just the defragger. What it does is take air out of a sponge and compress the size of your registry files so they load up quicker. I have an older version however it seems they offer a newer one now for free:
http://www.auslogics.com/en/software/registry-defrag/

Do NOT use the cleaner as they typically cause more harm then good.


----------



## iskodash23 (May 11, 2012)

In response to new tech guy, the akamai netsession interface came from a driver that I recently installed which has to do with the graphics driver. I didn't turn the Bluetooth off since I'm using it quite often. 
And may I ask, is it safe to delete entries that display "File not found" on the image path column? Thanks,


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I think you can, usually their just dud entries that point to nomans land, though to be honest they dont hurt anything. Has cleaning the startup load helped any?


----------



## iskodash23 (May 11, 2012)

Yes, the system boots a lot faster than before, thanks.


----------

